# Star Trek: Chief of Security needed for a galaxy class vessel



## t_catt11 (Oct 29, 2009)

Greetings, all. I am running a moderated freeform trek game. We have a very nice crew (some eleven or twelve players) in pretty much all of the major roles aboard a starship - we even have some supporting roles filled. To see the first few posts in action, please follow this link.

As it happens, the player I had originally pegged to be our security chief is not going to be able to play with us, so the position is now open. Our ship is a galaxy class vessel (the _USS Discovery_), set in 2368 (approximately season five of TNG).

If you are interested, please send me a PM with your character concept (a short writing sample would also be appreciated). We are pretty geeky, and have a full character sheet that will need to be filled out at some point, but I am quite happy to help you with this. You need to commit to putting together two posts per week (one is the minimum, but you will probably need to do two or more to really enjoy the game).

If you'd like to play, but not as security chief, you may always play a junior officer or enlisted in pretty much any department.

If you have other questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Viashimo (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd be interested in playing as a junior/enlisted. Other than seeing the show, I don't know much about Star Trek; and I've never played the RPG and I've never done a PbP game so I would kinda need some tips on those. 

How often does the forum need to be checked? Etc.


----------



## t_catt11 (Oct 30, 2009)

*how often*

You'd do well to read the forum posts every day or two at the most - there can be a lot of posting with a dozen players involved.  I'm happy to help with the technical aspects as they arise (we have several of us serious geeks who are happy to do this, as a matter of fact).  If you have seen the show on anything appreoaching a regular basis, you have a lot of what you need already.

If you are serious about your interest, you may want to create an account there on the Inn and discuss it with me further there.


----------



## t_catt11 (Nov 9, 2009)

*update!*

A quick update, folks - we have filled our security chief role, but as it turns out, we need to fill the ops chief role (think commander Data) now.

Anyone interested?


----------

